# My rat kids. Warning: adorable ratties. Image Heavy.



## defuseability (Mar 15, 2011)

Im new here and thought id post up pictures of my rats.









Velcro is about 2 and a half.









Peanut is also about two and a half. I saved them both from the feeder tank of a pet store.









Ginger is our little girl. She is about 3 and a half months old.









here's ginger and Peanut sniffing each other. Velcro had no interest in her at all. However, I made a big oopsie by turning my back on Peanut and Ginger for a couple minutes.

This was the result:


























































13 little guys. 9 boys, 4 girls. 7 of them are pink eyed white like dad, and 6 are hooded like mom. 

Ive found homes for all of them but one little boy. I'm keeping 4. 2 hooded boys, a PEW boy, and a PEW girl.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I just thought I should throw this out there- it takes a grand total of around 2 seconds for a male to breed a female. It's not a good idea at ALL to let them interact, it just isn't safe. I hope that your previous accident will prevent you from allowing them to interact at all.

That aside, they are beautiful. Velcro looks like a doll.


----------



## defuseability (Mar 15, 2011)

Yea, I realize that. 

I just felt bad for poor Ginger, she had nobody to play with. lol. But, now she will have her daughter with her so there will be no repeats. 

I'm just glad i found homes for 12 of the 13. and if the last one doesn't get taken, I will keep him.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

That's a very good thing. 

They are very beautiful pups, no matter how they came to be.


----------



## lovinmyratties969 (Feb 2, 2011)

They are absolutely beautiful babies. The big babies are adorable too. Velcro is so sweet looking ya just want to cuddle him. ;D


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Very cute rattie photos. I am glad you were able to find homes for everyone! and it's great that Ginger will have a cage buddy to keep her company ^_^


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Aww what beautiful ratties and pups.
The doe and buck are both beauty, those are going to be some adorable babies.
I am glad that you have found homes for all of them and its neat that Ginger will have one of her babies as a cagemate.

Two important things:
-Rat should have a cagemate, especially females since they are so social.
-Rats can get pregnant within two seconds(Like Kinsey stated).

I think those are two very important rules of thumb XD


----------

